# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  مواقع مفيدة لتعلم اللغة اليابانية

## إبتسام السهم

*مواقع مفيدة لتعلم اللغة اليابانية 

*
[IMG]http://tatsumaki.***********/benkyou1.gif[/IMG] قمت بجمع بعض المواقع المفيدة التي تساعدك في تعلم اللغة اليابانية إن كنت تنوي تعلمها أو أنك في بداية تعلمك لهذه اللغة، وأنا أنصح أي شخص بأن يبدأ بتعلم اللغة اليابانية الرسمية قبل أن يبدأ بتعلم اللهجة اليابانية في هذا الموقع، لأن من المعروف أن اللغة الرسمية هي الأساس. واللهجة تأتي بعدها من حيث الأهمية. فأتمنى أن تستفيد من هذه المواقع التي وللأسف معظمها باللغة الإنجليزية حيث أن المواقع العربية التي تعلم اللغة اليابانية نادرة، ولكن هناك موقع باللغة العربية لتعليم اللغة اليابانية مفيد جداً وهو يعتبر بداية جيدة لمن يريد تعلم اللغة اليابانية وليس عنده أي فكرة عنها أو من عنده خلفية عن هذه اللغة سواء أكانت واسعة أم بسيطة، الموقع هو
http://www.geocities.com/haroon68/
مازالت هناك دروس لم ينته منها صاحب الموقع ولكنه وضع الكتاب الالكتروني الخاص بمحتويات الموقع كاملاً ، لذلك تستطيع إنزال ذلك الكتاب القيم

وهذا قاموس عربي - ياباني ، ياباني - عربي مفيد
http://www.arab.jp/ 
 
وهذا موقع باللغة العربية يقدم دروساً خفيفة وأسبوعية عن اللغة اليابانية وهو خاص بهيئة الإذاعة والتلفزيون اليابانية إن إتش كيه
http://www.nhk.or.jp/lesson/upload/arabic.html

وهذه صفحة بسيطة كتبتها وفيها عبارات يومية ومفيدة باللغة اليابانية ، سأضيف عبارات أخرى متى وجدت وقتاً
http://www.freewebs.com/hishamu/phrases.htm


وهنا مواقع باللغة الانجليزية وأتمنى أن تكون مفيدة لك في مشوار تعلمك لهذه اللغة 
مواقع لتعلم الهيراغانا والكاتاكانا (الحروف اليابانية)</SPAN> 

http://www.kanachart.com/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.euroasiasoftware.com/english/japanese/learn/hiraganatable.htm 

</SPAN>  

http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e2047.html 

</SPAN>  

http://cc.joensuu.fi/~tniemi/kana/ 



http://www.harapan.co.jp/english/japan/hiragana.htm 

</SPAN>  

http://www.sf.airnet.ne.jp/~ts/japanese/cover.html </SPAN>
==
</SPAN>
مواقع باللغة الإنجليزية لتعلم اللغة اليابانية (عبارات، محادثة، قواعد، مفردات الخ..)</SPAN> 

http://www.freejapaneselessons.com/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.kt.rim.or.jp/~val/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.japanese-online.com/NonMem_JLL.htm 

</SPAN>  

http://japanese.about.com/msub1.htm 



http://www.btranslations.com/Resources/japanese/kanji_kana.asp 

</SPAN>  

http://www.thejapanesepage.com/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.learn-japanese.net/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~ft5k-ymd/learn.html 

</SPAN>  

http://www.learn-japanese.info/ 

</SPAN>  

http://web-jpn.org/kidsweb/say.html 

</SPAN>  

http://soniam.future.easyspace.com/nihongo/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.sf.airnet.ne.jp/~ts/japanese/index.html 

</SPAN>  

http://sp.cis.iwate-u.ac.jp/sp/lesson/j/doc/japanese.html 

</SPAN>  

http://genki.yousei-ziploc.com/ 



موقع مصور ومبسط بالياباني (يفضل أن تكون قادراً على قراءة الهيراغانا
http://www.hellonavi.com/foldera/html/japanese.html 


== 

</SPAN>
مواقع لتعلم الكانجي</SPAN> 

http://www.kanjisite.com/ 


</SPAN>http://members.aol.com/joyo96/index96.html</SPAN></SPAN> 

</SPAN></SPAN>  

http://www2.gol.com/users/jpc/Japan/Kanji/KanjiLearn/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.thejapanesepage2.com/kanji/mainichi.htm 

</SPAN>  

http://kanjialive.lib.uchicago.edu/main.php?overview.htm 

</SPAN>  

http://www.8ung.at/aikikai-wien/kanji.htm 

</SPAN>  

http://www.harapan.co.jp/english/japan/kanji.htm#General 


برنامج للتحميل لتعلم الكانجي
http://web.uvic.ca/kanji-gold/kgold210.exe 




== 

</SPAN>
قواميس يابانية</SPAN> 

من أفضل القواميس اليابانية الموسعة، (ياباني-إنجليزي، إنجليزي- ياباني)</SPAN> 

http://rut.org/cgi-bin/j-e/tty/dict </SPAN>

</SPAN> 

قواميس أخرى</SPAN> 

http://dictionary.pspinc.com/ 

</SPAN>  

http://www.freedict.com/onldict/jap.html 

</SPAN>  

http://poets.notredame.ac.jp/cgi-bin/jedi-inoa 

</SPAN>  
http://www.freelang.net/dictionary/japanese.html 


http://www.trussel.com/f_nih.htm 


[IMG]http://tatsumaki.***********/benkyou.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أريغاتو ابتسام السهم على الموضوع الجميل*
*" شكرا ابتسام السهم على الموضوع الجميل "*
*تحياتي*

*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

شكرا على النقل .

----------


## HEBARA

الف شكر على المواقع الرائعه دي و ان شاء الله احاول اتعلم منها 
لكني عايزه اسأل سؤال محرج شويه ياترى انت بتعرف تتكلم ياباني او حتى بتفهمه او حتى بتحاول تتعلمه 
على فكره ده مش سؤال اجباري لكنه حب استطلاع وفضول مني لو مش عايز تجاوب دي رغبتك واسفه على الازعاج تقبل مني
شكرا

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------

